# How many remember?



## ~Lenore (Apr 21, 2015)

*How many of you remember dancing to this?  I may be older than most of you but I remember dances with real bands playing; and this song was a definite choice song at every dance.







*


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

I am 78.  I saw him, Glenn Millers band, Harry James, Les Brown, Benny Goodman, Both Dorsey's on and on and on...All live at the biggest ballroom in Southern California  which my Dad ran during the mid 40's through the 50's.  In summer he booked a band a week most weeks. I was a young boy in the 40's and a teen in the 50's the music is still my favorite.  When the Miller band (being led by Tex Beniki, due to miller's death) fired up all that brass the floor actually vibrated.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh YES !  How I remember those good old days of REAL music.  They even READ music.  Not a hand mike in sight.

 Today's music (If you want to call it that) is NOT music, but NOISE !  They don't know a G-flat from a C-sharp.

The popularity of the guitar made it such.  Hardly anybody  uses many other kinds of instruments anymore.

Les Paul is one of the few who knew how to play a guitar.

Guess those days are gone forever.  Sad.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

Sad John but I fear true...gone but their music still lives.  I have a lot of it.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 21, 2015)

Jim, did you ever see Nat King Cole perform live?  I believe he was in a trio in the 40s and 50s.  I was just a little kid in the 50s but always loved his distinctive, mellow voice and I consider him the best singer of his generation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

I saw him live, and believe me that man could sing in person as well as his recordings.  His voice one of a kind.  Like this one?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 21, 2015)

I love that song (Stardust) It was one of my favorites on a CD I had that was a track from the movie Rainman. I am a little young to have danced to it but I love it anyway.

Just a cute story (one that only people of a certain age can appreciate)-when I was pregnant with my son,my obstetrician`s name was Glenn Miller. He was off the day my son was born so there was a "kid" on call (he was soooo young to be a doctor lol) and he delivered him. His name was Steve Lawrence. My son has been a music lover all his life-is it any wonder?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I saw him live, and believe me that man could sing in person as well as his recordings.  His voice one of a kind.  Like this one?



Love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2015)

I wasn't born until the early '50s, but I remember hearing this song being played when I was young.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't get me started. Taste in popular music is certainly a generational thing. Most people, including myself, prefer the music they grew up with. I agree with you guys. Give me the late 40's and early 50's, when music was human. I think the amplifier and electronic guitar killed popular music. Loud became king. Why write lyrics, when no one can hear them anyway. All you need are two or three obscenities to scream over and over again. I have been to a few weddings where I had to leave the room because of the physical pain in my ears. Talk to someone at your table? Forget it. One of the best things in my life was holding my wife _close_ while we danced. Do I really need music this stuff blasted at me _everywhere _I go? O.K. I'm done. Boy that felt good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## John C (Apr 22, 2015)

Jimmy Dorsey's (Tommy's brother) band played for a school dance when I was in my teens.  Thos were the days when 'Good Night Sweetheart' was always the last tune.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Heard most of this stuff on the radio when I was a kid in the 50s.  Perry Como had a TV show my mother watched every week.  

These are all exceptional talents.  I like our jazz station FM91 which plays everything jazz, swing, big band etc. etc.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 22, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *How many of you remember dancing to this?*



Remember?  Sure.  We danced to it just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## oldman (Apr 23, 2015)

My Dad was a career Army soldier that fought in WWII and Korea. My Mom was a USO representative that went to local dances in Ohio and danced with returning GI's or those on leave. It was her way of doing her part for the war. When I was in the sixth grade, I was invited to a girl's birthday party. She lived at the other end of our small village. I was told that there would be dancing there, so I wasn't going to go. When my Mom asked why, I told her that I didn't know how to dance. She told me no problem and then she played many of these songs on the record player and taught me how to dance. Heck, she even taught me how to do the "Mashed Potatoes." She likened it to doing the Charleston. Stardust is a beautiful song that I still play today even though it was before my time. It is one of those songs that should never go away.


----------

